# Googly eyed gold fish



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Hi, I was in the LFS the other day looking around and I saw some wierd looking gold fish with like Brains on top of there heads and HUGE eyes that bulged out from there heads...I asked the guy what they were and he said they were ORANAS....I thought this might make a good meal for my P's and might give them a larger meal than the regular feeders I have been giving them.....So I asked him if they could be fed to Piranha and he said they are expensive to use as feeders so I just bought 1 of them....he is still in the bag awaiting your decision on whether or not he becomes food

Thanks alot....


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like an oranda/celestial mix. I wouldn't use any live feeder as food. Great way to introduce illnesses into your tank.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This sounds like an attention post, but I may be mistaken. If you want to feed a live feeder, why don't you just get a large/pond comet? Same thing as a feeder, just a lot bigger. I do it about once every 2 months.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with both post based on your history. I would also like to add another reason why gold fish are bad that im pretty sure you already know but am posting because a newb might see this post and try your idea which would be bad for them. they carry growth inhibitors which is never healthy for any fish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Since you're posting it under " Piranha Hobby > Feeding and Nutrition", feed it to a piranha.


----------



## haroldglenn (Jun 24, 2008)

save your money, and your fish, don't feed goldfish to your p's.


----------



## haroldglenn (Jun 24, 2008)

save your money, and your fish, don't feed goldfish to your p's.

save your money, and your fish, don't feed goldfish to your p's.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

any fish can be considered a feeder in my opinion theyre all equal, the only difference is how much they cost. 
i wouldnt feed anything that wont be completely gone i hate seeing feeders with just the head left and still breathing.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Shred is a live feeder. It's no secret and all talks to dissuade him from the oractice have clearly missed the mark. Shred, If you want to feed them live, feed them live. We all have at one point or another, but you also know full well that it is frowned upon. IMO this thread was just another cry for attention. Done.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to feed live things try worms. My Elong tears the hell outta them..


----------

